
At First I Thought Someone Was Trying to Scam Me Out of My Domain Name - nickjj
https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/at-first-i-thought-someone-was-trying-to-scam-me-out-of-my-domain-name
======
zeveb
That's some awesome detective work and … wow, it sure would be nice if IPv6's
extended address space allowed for less IP address reuse.

